# Instructions on setting up an Eheim 2217



## not1min (Aug 23, 2003)

Purchased an open box Eheim 2217. I have searched the forum on how to set it up but I had no luck. :drooling: [/img]Will someone please give me step by step instructions on setting this up. 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/2215_2217_classic.pdf


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe even better than the official manual ...

http://rexgrigg.com/Eheim%20Classic%20C ... ctions.htm


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Hanafuda said:


> Maybe even better than the official manual ...
> 
> http://rexgrigg.com/Eheim%20Classic%20C ... ctions.htm


I agree this is a definitely more helpful for setting up than the official Eheim manual. The only part I don't like is the recommendations to replace so much biomedia when doing maintenance (I know the OPs question isn't about that part but it's worth noting). For additional guidance for maintenance check out this link:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=265051


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Try these links too:

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/filte ... 217-a.html

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=265051

Its really easy to set up. :thumb:


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

I have my 2213 set up with (from the bottom up):

Ceramic tubes as mechanical pre-filter (Eheim Ehfimech)
Blue coarse foam filter pad
Biological filtration (Eheim Ehfisubstratpro)
White fine foam filter pad

Mine came with a carbon pad that would sit on top of this, but my plants wouldn't thank me for that.

I have only recently purchased this filter after my Fluval 205 leaked because the clips no longer clamp tightly. Actually I was fed-up with it anyway but that's another story...

The Eheim Classics are much better.

For cleaning I found before doing anything opening the top valve and then the bottom valve drains the canister and back-flushes the filter, draging most of the debris out with it. This water is great for you house/garden plants so worth keeping in a watering can!

Then if doing a full clean I remove the filter basket, rinse the canister, take the fine foam out, poor the bioballs into the canister, remove the other media and rinse, then repack. It's all quite neat and tidy with just one bucket/sink required :thumb:

I don't think mine requires cleaning often and so every two months I'll be doing a back-flush/drain and just replacing the fine media on top, then every 4 months do a full clean.

I think the biggest difference is having the ceramic tubes as the pre filter before the blue foam (unlike Fluval 205) and the fact theres no seepage past the media baskets so the big stuff doesn't reach the bioballs (as it did in the Fluval).

You WILL need the valves though, I think yours comes with them. This makes refilling easy, just connect, open the valves, let it fill, shake around a bit and plug in, shake a bit more for maybe 10-30 seconds and that's it, job done. ALL canister filters I have used require this shake anyway, no matter how good the priming systems are.

As you can tell I am very impressed with my Eheim and won't use anything else now :thumb:


----------

